# Cigarette Ern Castings .



## kennyv (Jun 27, 2015)

Dont laugh yet. I have a funny story ..Alright u can laugh at the story but not the parts ..at least not till they are fished . Trust me their is a reason why im gona do this and moral to the story. Ok today im working drilling and tapping 4-40 holes in an explosion proof housing 4 holes each 25 housings 100 holes . Yada yada yada boring!!! Im thinkin about my projects at home one is to repair an ole craftsman grinder that I picked up a few weeks ago . Its bare no sides no wheels, a rotating spindle frame with a motor and one nut. I am going to utilize this one w/ a course and fine stone wheel . And convert my old grinder I made into a carbide wheel grinder and build a tool grinding fixture for it. . Anyway so as im doin this I look over at the bench grinder and think hey thats the same grinder . I know im gona make sides for mine at one point . First I was thinking some nice ones naaa I dont have time for that too much more important things to do at home. My first idea was to make simple ¼ alum plate quick an ez cut profile and mounting holes with a pack man mouth cutout . Than as I pull off one side I say hey why dont I castem with a few ladles of metal from that friggen machine thats been making me sick for 19 months now. ( Long story ) improper ventilation poorly run , and the fumes turn into violate compounds.   We do have 2 blowers on machine but no hood. I built blowers , squirrel cage to vent out side, made fans out of air conditioner condenser units to create positive air flow all on my own doins . Been a nightmare .. the worst part I must of fixed the dang machine a dozen times too eventho I hate it .

Anyways so I figure the machine owes me. Sooooo my next thought is im gona make a casting somehow from this equivalent side im holdin in my hand . But I need to put it in something right? Next thought that comes to my mind is the cigarette ern right outside the door of shop. Its a flower pot with sand.. I fig hey ill try it one side cavity . . If it dont work ill trow the hunk back in the pot..in all but 30 seconds scrape out the buts lay my pattern ladel in 2-3 scoops swish it around Wala. it worked (primitive one sided cavity but itel work) …let cool off rinsed and repeat the other side . Drilled a few mounting holes from original pattern cut off the tangs . And brought home a momentum / silverneer or something like that always to remember...lol well thats my story . Next im gona mill out the inside pocket for the spindle nut clean it up a bit and paint it,mount it on grinder when finished rebuilding it.
   The way I see it ill have them as a memory for a long time.
Well That's my story and im stickin to it.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 27, 2015)

Very Cool!


----------



## kennyv (Jun 28, 2015)

naa !!
 these will not be anything but what they are, but silver underlay and prime black .... lol

Btw Jim you got me thinkin this Am thanks again..  on my way to work I kinda designed in my head 2 future projects . One is a joystick control switch power feed which will be powered by an 18v variable speed drill ( that's  If it will push it) ohh and  I have my old 9v  22 Year old  Makita to take apart  too.  ( Practice on)

.  And a basic cam lock  threading tool retractor .  Both basic simple design . However its only an idea the real part is will it work and will it be functional ? ... anyway as you can see I was bored and wanted to do something since I had no time to fiddle around with something interesting


----------



## brino (Jun 28, 2015)

That's a great way to take advantage of a situation(in a good way!) and produce something useful/required.
-brino


----------

